# My puppy wont stop whining?



## bearcatbetch

Hi there! We are new owners of a White German Shepherd and he will not stop whining. I am not just talking about attention wanting whining. it is when we are playing with him, taking him outside, and when he is just walking around. I know it is not because he has to go outside because we take him out and everything. He just went to the vet and he is perfectly healthy he doesnt seem to be in pain. IDK what to do!! 

& anyone know how to stop his whining in the crate? its freaking awful and we havn't gotten any sleep the past three nights.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Ahhh... the joys of puppyhood.

Is the crate in your room? Put the crate beside your bed and stick your fingers in the crate every once in awhile. My puppy screamed non stop the first night... when we moved him into the bedroom the next night he didn't make a sound.

My pup (8 months now) is extremely vocal, and whines all the time for everything. Sometimes they're just really vocal.


----------



## Stosh

Definitely put the crate by your bed for a few weeks, give him time to settle in and adjust.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl

It sounds like you have a homesick puppy! Mine hollered and wasn't sure where she belonged for a few days. Keep your puppy close and let time fix this. 

Start making the crate an amazing place now. I kept my puppy in it for a few minutes at a time at first and gradually built up. I always gave her a treat when she went in and even tossed in stuffed Kongs and bully sticks for her to enjoy.


----------



## mycobraracr

I had to sleep on the floor next to the crate for the first week, then gradually move further away. Now she will cry for about 15 seconds, realize she's not getting out and just go to sleep.


----------



## chelle

bearcatbetch said:


> Hi there! We are new owners of a White German Shepherd and he will not stop whining. I am not just talking about attention wanting whining. it is when we are playing with him, taking him outside, and when he is just walking around. I know it is not because he has to go outside because we take him out and everything. He just went to the vet and he is perfectly healthy he doesnt seem to be in pain. IDK what to do!!
> 
> & anyone know how to stop his whining in the crate? its freaking awful and we havn't gotten any sleep the past three nights.


Sorry you're going thru this and it probably is just pup stuff... but just to make me feel better , are his nails nice and trimmed? Anything stuck in the paw? Dew claws nice and trimmed, too? I understand him whining in the crate and such, but when you're playing, too? Is there anything he *really* loves, a certain toy or chewie and does it stop when he is playing/tossing that thing around? How old is he and how long have you had him? Maybe he just isn't bonded to you yet and is missing his littermates and mama? Just throwing a bunch of stuff out there.!


----------



## PupperLove

GSDs can be VERY vocal dogs...My dog Jackson whines alot too, about everything. For instance, if someone walked by when we were playing outside they would think im hurting him. He's THAT vocal! He whines and sometimes screams for potty,food, attention, excitment, frustration, etc! EVERYTHING! Get used to it! Your dog may be a vocal one like mine!


----------



## Hades11

I am having issues with my GS pup. He's about 11 weeks old, I've had him since he was 6 weeks and till recently I've never had a issue with him whining other than in his cage. But he's been whining outside his cage anytime he's touched, he's a very submissive dog but Of all the dogs I've owned I've never had one as whiny as he is, he's on a raw diet and is healthy as can be. Any ideas on ways to get him to quit whining when touched would be lovely!


----------



## warpwr

Our breeder offhandedly mentioned that 'if your new puppy gets scared or seems stressed it's perfectly ok to pick them up and hold them', to make them feel safe.
Maybe just a quick reassurance would ease your baby's whining.

I hadn't actually thought that much about it before but when Miss Molly got stressed from a car ride or scared of something Diane or I would go ahead and cuddle her and reassure her.
It made all three of us feel better for sure. Nothing like hugging a puppy and you get to smell their ears and feet, mmm.

She is now (1 year) such a beautiful young lady and has very few fears but lots of big time love.

The crate at night is pretty tough for the first few nights -- they do need to know they are part of their new 'pack' so that closeness near your bed really does help.


----------



## carmspack

how was that puppy when you first saw the litter .

with some dogs that's the way it is going to be because they stress easily and can't control themselves. The whining is a stress release --- sport people would be familiar with the phrase "can't cap" or "leaks".

knowing what is going on will help fix things as best as they can go.


----------



## doggiedad

i have a friend that did the samething.



mycobraracr said:


> I had to sleep on the floor next to the crate for the first week, then gradually move further away. Now she will cry for about 15 seconds, realize she's not getting out and just go to sleep.


----------



## doggiedad

my pups crate was in the livingroom. i didn't
want him sleeping near us as a pup. i wanted him
to get use to knowing that when he's crated
we might not be in the area. my pup whined
the first 3 nights he was home and then he was quiet
from the 4th night on. during the day we crated him
for short periods of time (5 to 10 minutes) and then
we would let him out. slowly i increased his time
in the crate. i crated him often throughout the day.
sometimes i would be in view sometimes i would go
to another room and make noise and sometimes i
would leave the house. i'm not sure what to do
about your pup whining in general. maybe just being around him
will help. don't cuddle him for now.


----------

